# sane-backends problem



## xwwu (Dec 2, 2008)

in 7.1-beta2, the version 1s 1.0.19_1. after install it. when xsane, device open always failed and access always denied. 

just version 1.0.18_1 in 7.0 release works. hope freebsd team pay attention to this issue. scanner is very important for office use.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 2, 2008)

Probaly because something is misconfigured.


----------



## xwwu (Jan 8, 2009)

Problem is still there. FreeBSD team don't care this very important issue. Why?


----------



## richardpl (Jan 8, 2009)

You did not provide any really usefull information.
Did you file PR?
What exactly you did?


----------



## xwwu (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry for my too few words been posted in 1st messages.
I installed FreeBSD 7.1-release on atom 330 intel 945 motherboard and the usb scanner is Microtek scanmake 3830. 
When I use sane-backends-1.0.19_1, which is current in 7.1 release, The error message is:

Failed to open device `sm3830:libusb:/dev/usb0:/dev/ugen0':
Access to resource has been denied.

But if I pkg_add sane-backends-1.0.18.tgz. The scanner will be opened and can be accessed.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## richardpl (Jan 8, 2009)

Ask on ports mailing lists. Does same thing happens if you install it from ports?


----------



## xwwu (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes and I find other people have same problem. When RC1, I supposed the problem will be solved when 7.1-release.


----------

